# مكتبات الاعضاء



## oesi no (9 مايو 2007)

بسم الثالوث القدوس 
فلنبدأ بدأ حسنا ​ 
مكتبات الاعضاء 
الموضوع هو عبارة عن مجموعه من المكتبات قام بعملها بعض اعضاء المنتدى وقامو بعرضها فى المنتدى ولكنها ذهبت مع تكرار المواضيع 
اليوم قررت تجميع هذة المكتبات فى موضوع واحد لكى تكون سبب بركة للجميع 
هذا بالاضافه لافتتاح مكتبتى المتواضعه والتى بدأت فى عملها اليوم 
تم عمل المكتبات الاتيه 
1- مكتبة العضو بيتر الخواجه فى الصفحه الاولى ​ 
2- مكتبة العضو angf فى الصفحه الاولى 
لينك الموضوع​ 
3- مكتبة ابونا يوسف اسعد 
لينك الموضوع ​ 
4- مكتبة العضوة COBCOB 
لينك الموضوع​ 
5- مكتبتى المتواضعه 
لينك الموضوع ​ 
اولا- مكتبة العضو 
بيتر الخواجه
وتحتوى على 
برامج مسيحيه 
القطمارس وغيرها من البرامج المفيدة 
الصوت 
1- مذكرات الام ايرينى عن البابا كيرلس السادس 
2-ترانيم ابونا عبد المسيح الاقصرى 
3-ابونا يوسف اسعد 
a- ترانيم بصوت ابونا يوسف اسعد
b - صلوات الاجبيه
c-عظات
d- قداسات 
4- ترانيم من دشنا 
5- قداسات
6- قداسة البابا شنودة 
a- ترانيم بصوت البابا شنودة 
b- تسبحه بصوت البابا 
c- شعر بصوت البابا 
d- قداسات بصوت البابا 
7- مجموعه متنوعه من الترانيم 
مجموعه من الصور جامدة جداااااااا 
مجموعه من الكتب للقمص يوسف اسعد وللبابا شنودة واخرين 
بجد مكتبة جامدة اوى يا بيتر الرب يبارك حياتك 
ودلوقتى مع اللينك بتاع المكتبه 
http://www.4shared.com/dir/1173542/5d0ae7af/sharing.html
انتظرو المزيد والمزيد من المكتبات ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مكتبات الاعضاء*

*ربنا يعوضك على تعبك ياجورج
ويقويك وتكمل باقى المكتبات .. بجد هايبقى موضوع جااااااااااااااامد
بس ليه مابدأتش بتجميع موضوعاتك الشخصية
وعلى فكرة موضوعات بيتر كلها تجنن
ربنا يباركو  ​*


----------



## oesi no (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مكتبات الاعضاء*

مكتبتى لسه حديثة العهد عملتها من كام يوم بس فانا اخترت اكبر مكتبة موجودة وابتديت بيها ومكتبتى هتكون رقم اربعه بكرة هنزل المكتبه التانيه 
وكمان  ده مش مجموعة المواضيع على المنتدى  ديه مكتبة معموله بواسطة العضو على موقع 
4shared

​


----------



## oesi no (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مكتبات الاعضاء*

ثانيا مكتبة العضو angf
وهى تحتوى على  
1- حبك كفايه فيفيان السودانيه 
2- اسرار البابا 
3-فيك احتمى 
4-هايدى منتصر 
5-لما تزور البابا 
6-مبتنساش 
7-منقوش على كفك 
8- نونو جوة عيونو 
9-رامبو وتمتم فى المدرسه 
10- يسوع رفيقى 
ومجموعه اخرى من الترانيم 
انتظرو مكتبات اخرى وياريت بقيه الاعضاء يشاركو برفع الملفات المفضلة لديهم من خلال الموقع ده عايزين نعمل مكتبات كتيييييييير  

http://www.4shared.com/dir/1313894/cb97fb2f/Traneem.html
المكتبه القادمة مكتبه العظااااااااااات

​


----------



## oesi no (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مكتبات الاعضاء*

المكتبه الثالثة مكتبة عظات ابونا  يوسف اسعد 1- الاشياء الصغيرة 2-التوبه3-الحب فى الرب 4- الحياة مع المسيح 5-الخاطى الشجاع 6- الله ملجأ لنا 7- انا هو الطريق 8- ثلاثية  الا نسان المسيحى 9- الاسفار المحذوفه للانبا بيشوى 10- ايامنا القليله جدااا تحدد ابديتنا الطويله جداااا للانبا يؤانس وبصراحه المكتبة دى وجدتها من خلال البحث على الموقع  ولكنى لا اعرف من هو صاحب هذا العمل http://www.4shared.com/dir/1722502/9f6329a3/sharing.html

انتظرو المكتبة رقم اربعه 
سلام ونعمه 

​


----------



## zakria (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مكتبات الاعضاء*

أتا عندى أحدث ترنيمتين لعام 2007
الأولى أتكل عليك بصوت المرنمة " ميرفت ملاك " على الرابط ده :
http://www.4shared.com/file/15746424/30d46aaf/___online.html
الترنيمة التانية بصوت المرنم " زكريا عبدالله " على الرابط ده :
http://www.4shared.com/file/15746745/13cf43e6/__online.html
عايز أعرف رأيكوا إيه ؟
سلام


----------



## egyptchristian (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مكتبات الاعضاء*

مجهود رائع يا جورج. أشكرك على الكنوز الحلوة دي. ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك.


----------



## oesi no (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مكتبات الاعضاء*



egyptchristian قال:


> مجهود رائع يا جورج. أشكرك على الكنوز الحلوة دي. ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك.


 هو انا عملت حاجه امال الناس اللى تعبت فى رفع كل الحاجات دى نقولهم ايه ​


----------



## oesi no (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مكتبات الاعضاء*

المكتبه الرابعه 
مكتبه صغنونه خالص على قدى 
لسه ببدأفيها وربنا يسهل واقدر اكملها 
المكتبه تحتوى على 
1-شريط بستان الدم 
2- شريط صرخة ابنى 
3-شريط احبك ربى يسوع 
4-شريط اشتياق القلب 
5-شريط مسيحى علشانى جيت 
وجارى رفع شريط مالى سواك 
انا اسف المكتبه صغيرة فعلا ولكن ربنا بيبارك فى القليل بكرة تبقا مكتبه كبيرة 
رابط المكتبه 
http://www.4shared.com/dir/2622111/e2cc28bc/sharing.htmlhttp://www.4shared.com/dir/1875598/a157ee8/sharing.html
:new2::new2::new2::new2::new2::new2:
تم اضافة شريط حنانك يا امى للمكتبه 
وشريط هل تذوقت سلاما 

 لفاديا بزى
تمت اضافة شريط طوق النجاة لكورال ثيؤطوكوس للمكتبه
 تم تعديل الرابط وشكرا لكل الناس النايمة اللى مش قالت ان الفولدرات فاضيه ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مكتبات الاعضاء*

*ربنا يعوض تعبك يا جورج وينجحك ان شاء الله
جايز المكتبة صغيرة صحيح لكن الشرايط كلها جميلة
اصلا موضوع التجميع ده عاجبنى جدا..
وميرسى اوى على شريط احبك ربى يسوع لفاديا​*


----------



## oesi no (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مكتبات الاعضاء*

العفو اخلص بس امتحانانى   وهتشوفو العجب فى المكتبه 
متنسوش تصلولى ​


----------



## totty (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مكتبات الاعضاء*

ربنا معاك يا جورج ومعانا كلنا 
وميرسى ليك على مجهودك الرائع ده
ويارب المكتبات يزيدوا كمان وكمان


----------



## oesi no (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مكتبات الاعضاء*

ياريت طيب ما تعملى مكتبه يا توتى ​


----------



## totty (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مكتبات الاعضاء*



oesi_no قال:


> ياريت طيب ما تعملى مكتبه يا توتى ​




انا   هههههههههه
مبلاش
لا انا لسه شويه عليا فى الموضوع ده


----------



## oesi no (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مكتبات الاعضاء*

مفيش حاجه اسمها لسه شويه جربى تخشى تسجلى على الموقع وانتى هتعرفى


----------



## cobcob (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مكتبات الاعضاء*

*المكتبة بتاعتى
وياريت تعجبكوا

الترانيم
احنا ليك - الحياة الافضل
أعود اليك - الحياة الافضل
الخروف نونو - الحياة الافضل
السر العظيم - اسرة الانبا بيشوى
الراعى والقطيع - القطيع الصغير
الملكة والامير - القطيع الصغير
بارك بلادى
مجموعة ترانيم باللغة القبطية
ثورة خاطئ
صرخة ابنى - فريق قيثارة التسبيح
صرخة ايمان - كورال ثيئوطوكوس
كرنفال - كنيسة مارمينا شبرا
يا جراح المسيح - فاديا بزى
هوس ايروف - كورال القطيع الصغير
حنانك يا أمى - فريق يوبال


مجموعة ترانيم باور بوينت صغيرة
ان شاء الله هاضيف شرايط تانى

تم اضافة
شريط شايل همى
شريط محتاجين لك
ترنيمة صرخة من قلب الدموع
ترنيمة قام حقا - شباب الانبا رويس
موسيقى وترانيم فيلم أبونا يسطس الانطونى​

شريط ما لى سواك - الحياة الافضل
شريط ميلاد يسوع فى قلبى - الحياة الافضل​

الاضافات الجديدة

شريط "أيقونة جميلة"
شريط "لا تخف ايها القطيع الصغير" - كورال القطيع الصغير​http://www.4shared.com/dir/1704774/656ec283/sharing.html*​


----------



## basboosa (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مكتبات الاعضاء*

بجد مجموعة مكتبات جامدة قوى ربنا يباركم ويزود المكتبات اكتر
ويعوض تعب محبتكوا


----------



## ك. حامي الايمان (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مكتبات الاعضاء*

فكرة جنان ياoesi_no ربنا يعوضك ويقويك علي الاستمرار فيها بس عوز اطلب منك خدمة ابعتلي طريقة وضع صورة فالتوقيع حاولت كتير بس فشلت


----------



## cobcob (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مكتبات الاعضاء*

*انا اضفت شريط "شايل همى"
وشريط "محتاجين لك"*​


----------



## oesi no (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مكتبات الاعضاء*



ك. حامي الايمان قال:


> فكرة جنان ياoesi_no ربنا يعوضك ويقويك علي الاستمرار فيها بس عوز اطلب منك خدمة ابعتلي طريقة وضع صورة فالتوقيع حاولت كتير بس فشلت


اعمل تفعيل للرسايل الخاصه علشان اقدر اقولك  ازاى


----------



## oesi no (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مكتبات الاعضاء*

هتلاقى الشرح هنا يا ك حامى الايمان 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=333538&postcount=22
 ويايريت يا cobcob 
تعملى تعديل للمشاركة بتاعت المكتبه وتضيفى فيها الشرايط الجديدة علشان الناس تعرف ايه اللى موجود 
ونحن فى انتظار مكتبات جديدة يالا شدو حيلكم


----------



## ginajoojoo (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مكتبات الاعضاء*

مكتتبتك جميلة يا ماريان .. انا كنت متابعاها من خلال مشاركاتك
لكن اللى عجبنى اوى​


> مجموعة ترانيم باور بوينت صغيرة​


بجد مجموعة جميلة وياريت ياريت تزوديها وخصوصا من الترانيم الجديدة اللى موجودة فى المنتدى
ربنا يبارك تعبك ويعوضك بكل خير​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مكتبات الاعضاء*

شكرا علي المكتبة القيمة


----------



## cobcob (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مكتبات الاعضاء*

*ميرسى اوى يا جينا 
أنا زودت عدد الترانيم الباوربوينت
وان شاء الله هاحط تانى
انا عندى مجموعة كبيرة منها
بس باختار منها الحاجات المعروفة اكتر*​
*بس هاحاول انظمها عشان اعرف ارفعها​*


----------



## oesi no (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مكتبات الاعضاء*

المنتدى اليومين دول المشاركات فيه بتتكرر كتير ليه ​


----------



## cobcob (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مكتبات الاعضاء*

​*بيعلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللق
يا جورج*


----------



## oesi no (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مكتبات الاعضاء*



cobcob قال:


> *بيعلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللق*
> *يا جورج*


احذفى المشاركة المتكررة ولما تيجى تشاركى بلاش الرد السريع خليكى فى البطئ اسرع


----------



## oesi no (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مكتبات الاعضاء*

تمت اضافة مجموعة من الترانيم عندى وهى 
ترنيمة شايل حمولى لفريق يوبال 
شوية ترانيم صعيدى 
ترنيمة كتير بعدت عنك وكتير قربتنى


----------



## TEMO1980 (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مكتبات الاعضاء*

عايز ترنيمة من يسمع صرخة القلب الضعيف


----------



## cobcob (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مكتبات الاعضاء*

*ترنيمة "من يسمع"
ماعرفش دى بتاعت مين 
بس تقريبا كنت منزلاها من المنتدى

http://www.4shared.com/dir/2855761/bcfd4710/sharing.html​*


----------



## tony_goy (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مكتبات الاعضاء*

هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى ازيكم  الرب معاكم فى المتحنات و صلولى كتير عندى امتحانات


----------



## oesi no (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مكتبات الاعضاء*

احنا كويسين ومخلصين امتحانات والحمد لله 
تمت اضافة شريط طوق النجاة لكورال ثيؤطوكوس للمكتبة بتاعتى ​


----------



## raouf_rock (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مكتبات الاعضاء*

انا اسف لانى تعبتكم معايا بس انا عايز ترانيم شايل حمولى واللى موجود حنانك يا امى انا اخدت حنانك يا امى لانى كنت محتاجه لاكن انا عايز شايل حمولى فريق يوبال يا ريت انا املى فى ربنا وفيكوا كبير قوى وشكرا


----------



## oesi no (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مكتبات الاعضاء*

انا حطيت ترنيمة شايل حمولى وهدورلك على كمالة الشريط


----------



## oesi no (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مكتبات الاعضاء*

تمت اضافة شريط فريق يوبال  شايل حمولى للمكتبة الصغنونه بتاعتى ​


----------



## oesi no (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مكتبات الاعضاء*

مكتبه العضو POLA_MET
فيها مجموعه كبيرة من الترانيم 
http://www.4shared.com/dir/3200428/5bd9d379/sharing.html


----------



## sallyf (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مكتبات الاعضاء*

شكرا علي تعبكم ربنا يعوضكم :new8:


----------



## ginajoojoo (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مكتبات الاعضاء*

مكتبتى المتواضعة جدا
الشرايط الموجوده بالمكتبة





+مجموعة ترانيم لابونا يوسف اسعد
+مجموعة شرايط "للعذراء مريم " للشماس بولس ملاك
نغمات العدرا 1-2-3-4-5
العدرا فى قلبى
حكايات العدرا
قيثارة العدرا
يلا اظهرى
+شريط ام النور "ميلاد بشرى"
+شريط دموعك ياعدرا "فريق المحبة"
+شريط ايقونة السمائيين
+شريط بستان القديسين
+شريط بايدك شكلتنى "بيتر جمال زكى"
+شريط دايما سهران "بولس ملاك وسامح عبيد ومجموعة من المرنمين"
+شريط شفيع عمرى "فريق صوت الرب"
+شريط صوتك ندانى "ليديا شديد"
+شريط قلبى الحجر "ساتر ميخائيل"
+شريط نغمات ابو سيفين "بولس ملاك"
+شريط تسبيح للرب "فريق strongholds"
+شريط كلام بمعانى 
+شريط هامشى معاك
+مجموعة كتب للكاتبة العالمية جويس ماير
+شريط رجل الايمان لفريق بداية جديده

لينك المكتبة
http://www.4shared.com/dir/2828412/28b93af9/sharing.html




مجموعة شرايط وترانيم بلينك اخر

+شريط ماتعولش الهم "مريم بطرس"
+شريط اغلى شفيع "مريم بطرس"
+شريط مدايح والحان الانبا موسى الاسود "الشماس عادل ماهر"
+مجموعة ترانيم من الافلام الدينية
ترنيمة الدم بينزف "من فيلم القديسة رفقة"
ترنيمة قلبى ليك عطشان "من فيلم القديسة رفقة"
ترنيمة عريانا خرجت "سالى سليمان " "من فيلم مارينا الراهبة"
ترنيمة ساعات بتسمح بالتجارب "من فيلم مارينا الراهبة"
ترنيمة مين اللى يقدر "من فيلم مارينا الراهبة"
ترنيمة نهاية الطريق "مريم شوقى" "من فيلم فخر الرهبنة "
+ترنيمة انبا انطونيوس فيك اسرار
+ترنيمة احبك معنى كل الوجود "بهير ادوار"
+ترنيمة امسك يارب ايدى
+ترنيمة امى ياعدرا يا اغلى حبيبة
+ترنيمة انا ماستاهلش
+ترنيمة اوعى تأجل "نجيب لبيب"
+ترنيمة ايها الصامت تكلم
+ترنيمة بظهورك يظهر صبح جميل "كورال مريم بدرياس"
+ترنيمة حاسس بحبك "فيفيان السودانية"
+ترنيمة عامر يادير انبا بولا "ضياء صبرى"
+ترنيمة كأنى ريشة طايرة
+ترنيمة كذبو "زياد شحاده"
+ترنيمة لا تشمتى ياعدوتى
+لحن راشى نيه (الفرح لكى ياوالده الاله)
+ترنيمة لن اكون لغيرك "ليديا شديد "
+ترنيمة مالى سواك "الحياة الافضل"
+ترنيمة متشكرين
+ترنيمة مريم يا ابنة يواقيم
+ترنيمة مستحق كل المجد "فريق strongholds"
+ترنيمة مستر عنه الوجوه
+ترنيمة هى كنيسة
+ترنيمة ياعيون الرب السهرانة 
+ترنيمة ياكبير القلب "فيفيان السودانية"
+يلا يا مناهرى اسندنى فى امتحاناتى "جرجس فلتاؤس ""من شريط ملحمة حب"
+لحن خلاص ابينا ادم بصوت فريق بداية جديدة "من شريط تلميذ الانبا توماس"

لينك المكتبة 
http://www.4shared.com/dir/2468303/c1a84b10/sharing.html​


----------



## oesi no (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مكتبات الاعضاء*

ايه ده كله يا جينا 
ماشاء الله 
كل دة غياب وراجعه بكل دول دة مجهود جبار 
فى انتظار المزيد ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مكتبات الاعضاء*

ميرسى ياجورج على التشجيع الجامد ده
وباذن ربنا المكتبة متجددة
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مكتبات الاعضاء*

انا عضو جديد عاوز يتعلم منكم ازاى اعمل مكتبة شكرا عل المكتبة بتعتكم ربنا معاكم*​*


----------



## ايرينى جورج (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مكتبات الاعضاء*

شكرا عل المكتبة بتعتكم ربنا معاكم*​*


----------



## sakr (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مكتبات الاعضاء*

:smi411:


----------



## elia (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مكتبات الاعضاء*

ربنا موضوعات بيتر كلها تجنن
ربنا يباركو يعوضك على تعبك ياجورج
ويقويك وتكمل باقى المكتبات .. بجد هايبقى موضوع جااااااااااااااامد
بس ليه مابدأتش بتجميع موضوعاتك الشخصية
وعلى فكرة 

:yaka:


----------



## fayiz (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مكتبات الاعضاء*

شكرا على مجهودك الرائع ولو سمحت عاوز شريط اريدك ربى لفريق يوبال لانى بحبه خالص الشريط ومش لاقيه هتعبك معايا بس ربنا يعوضك وكل سنه وانت طيب


----------



## ملاك سمير لوكا (23 مايو 2008)

شريط جميل جداً


----------



## gogorge (4 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## manshi55 (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا على المجموعة الرائعة دى من الترانيم
أتمنى من حضراتكم انى ألاقى
ترنيمة أنا الكنيسة لأبونا عبد المسيح الاقصرى
حيث ان اللينك بمكتبة اخونا العزيز بيتر الخواجة لا يعمل
برجاء محبة من يستطيع يرسل لى اللينك الخاص بالترنيمة
وربنا يعوض تحب محبتكم*


----------



## النهيسى (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*مجهود رااائع جدا


شكرا


الرب يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


*


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 ديسمبر 2009)

راااااااااائع يا جو 
شكرا على المكتبه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 فبراير 2010)

*اعمال روعة وعظيمة 
الرب يبارك حياتكم ويعوض تعب محبتكم​*


----------



## oesi no (9 مارس 2010)

*لا شكر على واجب يا جماعه 
صلواتكم 
*​


----------



## rammak (7 سبتمبر 2010)

please i canot find tarnema ترنيمة مين اللى يقدر "من فيلم مارينا الراهبة":smi411:


----------



## oesi no (7 سبتمبر 2010)

rammak قال:


> please i canot find tarnema ترنيمة مين اللى يقدر "من فيلم مارينا الراهبة":smi411:


طلبات الترانيم ليها موضوع مخصص  فى اول القسم موضوع متثبت 
  مين اللى يقدر


----------



## marmora2551991 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

لا بجد بليز ابعتولى لينك بتاع ترانيم فيلم الراهب مارين (القديسة مارينا فى زى الرجال )


----------



## marmora2551991 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

ربنا يعوضكم تعب محبتكم


----------

